# Scooter



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It is very hard to lose a Golden when they have lived a full life,but to have a loss at a young age is far worse.I understand the huge feeling of dispair and can only offer my condolances to you and your son.
May Scooter live on in your hearts and memories until you meet again at the Bridge.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I didn't have pictures of Scooter on my puter when I posted his story, so am adding some now.


----------

